

Ask HN: Is there a way to change your username? - joshwprinceton


======
jtheory
...and keep your karma?

I'm pretty sure "no" unless you had good enough of a reason (and reputation)
to warrant pg actually changing it for you in the database. I'm not sure he's
ever done this.

Your rep is similar to mine, though, and I consider myself still in "newbie"
ranges -- I mostly lurk, and have only had a handful of popular comments along
the way. So just grab a new username and start from scratch.

Karma doesn't buy all that much for you, anyway, on HN.

